# Awesome video of chips being made



## Jwest7788 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Brian Lawrence (Sep 28, 2015)

Neat video!


----------



## Alexander (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice find that is a fancy U-drill.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 30, 2016)

Jwest7788 said:


>


This is very cool. I bought a Milwaukee Magnetic Drill a few years back when it went on sale at KMS. It's just the small model but the annular cutters make the smoooothest cuts! The bird's nest that you are left with looks like some kind of weird pasta bowl the Tin Man would eat. (Note to Self: don't try to pick it up with bare hands again when it is still hot. That really hurt.)


----------

